# Bayousome



## Bret (Nov 20, 2007)

Love love love Bayousome.com!   

I placed my second order with them on Friday. I checked the Fed Ex site a little bit ago, and it's already been delivered! I live in IN, so I'm a bit of a distance away.

I will certainly order all my bottles/jars from them in the future!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 20, 2007)

YES! YES! YES!

They are WONDERFUL! I buy all I can from them. The customer service is superb!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice, I'll have to check them out! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 22, 2007)

Bill is the best!  Great guy, honest shipper and just a credit to the industry!  I have used him for several years now!  Can't say enough good for him and his  Bayousome.  Check out his Commando FO for men; it's a winner!

Paul....   :wink:


----------

